# This is unbelievable.



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Dealer post on another forum states that his soon to arrive 05's will be "limited market adjusted" SEVERAL thousand above msrp. Will history repeat itself?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Dealer post on another forum states that his soon to arrive 05's will be "limited market adjusted" SEVERAL thousand above msrp. Will history repeat itself?


I'm convinced that Pontiac's marketing team are _really_ a bunch of retrded monkeys...unless that is a local dealer decision, in which case they are run by the selfsame group of short-bus simians.

Apparently Pontiac is counting on the old P.T. Barnum adage and hoping to snag that one (or two) born every minute.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Well Each Individual Dealer Can Sell Them For However Much He Wants...He Prolly Wont get That Much Business Tho....U Need To Come Up To The D And Buy ur Goat Belive Me Only 6% Tax!


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

What a joke! Pontiac has NO idea how to market and sell cars!


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

I Wonder If They Ever Heard Of Supply And Demand!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> I Wonder If They Ever Heard Of Supply And Demand!


Forget that, I'm wondering if they heard of Toyota and Honda! For 33 large you can get some real nice cars that have a track record of holding their value!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Dealer post on another forum states that his soon to arrive 05's will be "limited market adjusted" SEVERAL thousand above msrp. Will history repeat itself?


If this turn out to be true, then I may end up getting the G35.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Dealer post on another forum states that his soon to arrive 05's will be "limited market adjusted" SEVERAL thousand above msrp. Will history repeat itself?


May the owner of this dealership suffer from a month-long bout of constipation which necessitates the use of industrial strength ExLax and a garden hose.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

This Year Im Getting My Car And Its A Toss-up

2005 Mitubishi Lancer Evo MR
or
2005 Pontiac GTO

My Judgement Will Come On Jan. 13 05 At The NAIAS!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

EdwardC said:


> May the owner of this dealership suffer from a month-long bout of constipation which necessitates the use of industrial strength ExLax and a garden hose.


...and anal warts.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Ok Thats Just Nasty Texas!


----------



## nwbmw (Dec 8, 2004)

This year for me to,

G35, GTO, or WRX. Best Deal


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I've also seen a dealer post on another forum say that he will sell them for $500 over invoice. BUT, he won't quote a price so we will see.


----------



## tskatz (Sep 29, 2004)

I have seen a dealer post in New York state which is offering it's first nine 2005 GTO's at $500.00 above invoice. The cars are on GM buy power for a January delivery. The price is solely up to each individual dealer and their desire for repeat customers.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

I've already been quoted $500 off sticker, wanted to know if I was ready to do the paperwork, the car was in transit. A red on red auto. Too bad I wanna stick. Too bad that deal aint good enough for me to bite :lol:


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Cant blame pontiac's marketing department for dealers who are not bound by GM to sell at a certain price at all. Glad i didnt wait, i would be pissed about having to drive a subaru or a Nissan too.

-Frank


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> Ok Thats Just Nasty Texas!


Sorry, lost my temper.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

This has nothing to do with GM/ pontiac marketing. Every dealer can sell any vehicle for whatever price he wants. Obviously. there are people out there who want a 2005 and will buy it at any cost. As the 2004 supply dries up and your choice of color/trans options diminishes, people are going to be and are already looking to 2005's. 

These dealers I suspect are trying to make up for their losses on 04's by charging a premium on the short supply of 2005' now. It is not bad marketing. It is just basic good economic sense. If you want a 2005 now and have to have it, you are going to pay for it. (the opposite of good things come for those who wait). 

If it were not my GMS discount, the high end trade price given to me and 4500 in incentives with 2.9 financing, I would not have bought my goat. The price justified the purchase. I love it and canot even think of driving anything else. 

The market will determine the price on 2005's just as it did on 2004's. I guarantee there are people out there payng list and above ( :confused :confused :confused )for these cars just because of the "gotta have it now factor" ( ha ha C& D) 

I will never pay markup for anything, no matter how bad I want it. As long as there are people willing to pay the price, that is what will be charged


:cheers


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I'm convinced that Pontiac's marketing team are _really_ a bunch of retrded monkeys...unless that is a local dealer decision, in which case they are run by the selfsame group of short-bus simians.
> 
> Apparently Pontiac is counting on the old P.T. Barnum adage and hoping to snag that one (or two) born every minute.


Retarded monkeys/short-bus simians-that is great stuff! I actually laughed out loud when I read that. Has somewhat the flavor of engineering humor which I grew up around.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I emailed a dealer once that was asking $37,000 for a 04 GTO ( 5 or 6 months ago). I told him that he was crazy for asking $37,000 for a GTO when others were already discounting them. He wrote me back a page long letter telling me what an idiot I am and that I couldn't even afford a GTO if I wanted one. He said I could come by the dealership and sit in one his $37,000 GTO's if I wanted to so I would know what an awesome car feels like, since I was too dumb to ever be able to own one. I own a Corvette. I'll have to look up the guys name and email him again. The thought that I could tick off someone I don't even know enough that they would take the time to write a whole page back to me just excites me I guess. His name was Joe from a dealer in Ohio. Can you imagine paying $37,000 for a GTO in July to watch other people buy them for $25,000 in December? I doubt anybody paid that much but you never know.


----------

